# What sport should a Tall White Guy play to make new friends?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm rather tall which helps, but I don't know if I would be out of place playing basketball (Do white people even play street basketball?) . Also, it seems like a very aggressive game. Tennis and volleyball look okay, but I can't really practice those on my own.

http://www.census.gov/compendia/statab/2010/tables/10s1212.pdf


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm a tall white guy. Basketball was my main sport growing up, you might want to try it out. You could call it aggressive but it has the advantage of being easy to get into in terms of equipment, and it's common enough that you can generally find someone to play with. Soccer has the same benefits.

Tennis you need to find an instructor for and you won't be immediately good enough to play a real match. Well, maybe not _need_ but otherwise it'll be rough getting to the point that you're playing real tennis with someone. That's a pretty big minus, but it's also a plus. My tennis instructor back in the day had students that met each other through him and practiced with each other and the group that formed around him was pretty cool. So group tennis lessons maybe? I think it's an option with potential, since the point is to make friends.

Otherwise the stuff I've been into is pretty solitary unless you join a group. I used to have a lot of fun doing archery with a couple friends, but that's not how I made the friends in the first place. I guess there's groups for everything in major cities though.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you a student somewhere? How do you find sports to play to make friends?

Anyway, assuming you suck at sports, golf at least won't get you hated for missing a dribble or whatever the sports terms are.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

dodgeball


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I think you should just go with whatever appeals to you the most. Or just go with the sport you think you're most likely to excel at. If basketball seems too aggressive for you, don't do it just because you think you'll make friends easier.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

frolf


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Beer pong. Height does give you a slight advantage. But you're screwed without hand-eye coordination, or if you have a low tolerance.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nascar


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Hockey, just because hockey is awesome.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Jockey.


Make sure your horse can talk.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


> Tennis and volleyball look okay, but I can't really practice those on my own.


Beach volleyball for sure. Many hot girls in bikinis. Don't even hesitate.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Whatever you like most or basketball. I know crap about sports though


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Could try out Soccer - specifically 5 a side (5 people per team, smaller pitch) it's a lot more high scoring as you would probably expect.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Could try out Soccer - specifically 5 a side (5 people per team, smaller pitch) it's a lot more high scoring as you would probably expect.


Location: UK :yes

Americans don't play soccer.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> Location: UK :yes
> 
> Americans don't play soccer.


Technically neither do we, we play football over here :b

Oh well, thought I'd give you a suggestion out of left field.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lacrosse.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Jai Alai


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Plobbly most people would say basketballs but just being tall doesn't necessarily make you good at tossing a ball into a hole. Or I should say it doesn't necessarily make you any better at it than a short guy. You can still miss every time.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

nubly said:


> Lacrosse.


Lacrosse is a brutal sport. OP did not want something aggressive.

My suggestion would be ultimate (frisbee). Height is an advantage and the norm is to self-referee (you call your own fouls). Ironically, this makes the game one of the best in terms of sportsmanship. It's also common for females to play because of this and you'll meet both genders rather than just males.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I don't like how racial this forum is.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

EcoProg said:


> I don't like how racial this forum is.


 One thread makes an entire forum with thousands of members "racial"?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> One thread makes an entire forum with thousands of members "racial"?


Not only this thread.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

What about hockey?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Curling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

EcoProg said:


> Not only this thread.


 I see. Your four months of experience would obviously make you highly qualified to judge an entire forum. Nice name, BTW.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I voted basketball, because that is what the OP voted for and I assume he knows what he likes.

Another sport that might be fun is fencing, although you fence one on one you are still part of a team which gives you a chance to make friends. There are also drills you can practice on your own.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I see. Your four months of experience would obviously make you highly qualified to judge an entire forum. Nice name, BTW.


Maybe it's just a cultural thing. Americans tend to be racial.

And good job throwing out insults in a ****ing social anxiety forum. Well I'm sorry if I offended you somehow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I see. Your four months of experience would obviously make you highly qualified to judge an entire forum. Nice name, BTW.


He's not wrong though lol, it does get brought up a lot. Not even just in the obvious threads like 'what race are you?' but somehow working it into the most random of topics/posts that seem to have nothing to do with the subject lol.

And this thread in particular is amusing tbh, because OP might as well have asked 'what's a white person sport?' But that's how society is in most places. Very segregated.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Basketball is really the best for meeting people, pick-up games are not only super common but it's normal for random people to just show up so the 'new guy' anxiety isn't that big of an issue. Though if you're not very good that might be tough because then you have to deal with 'guy that clearly sucks and is a liability to his team and an asset to the opposing team." anxiety. But nothing practice can't fix.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> He's not wrong though lol, it does get brought up a lot. Not even just in the obvious threads like 'what race are you?' but somehow working it into the most random of topics/posts that seem to have nothing to do with the subject lol.
> 
> And this thread in particular is amusing tbh, because OP might as well have asked 'what's a white person sport?' But that's how society is in most places. Very segregated.


 Well, I'm just not seeing it, I guess. This particular thread might have a strong racial theme but I see people get accused of racism far more often than I see actual mean-spirited racism. But then again there are certain threads I avoid or just have no interest in. Some of them are quite lengthy and I haven't read more than one or two posts in them. Still, this is a huge forum with a lot of members. I'd hate to see what the other dude would think of Stormfront if he thinks this forum is "racial".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I'm just not seeing it, I guess. This particular thread might have a strong racial theme but I see people get accused of racism far more often than I see actual mean-spirited racism. But then again there are certain threads I avoid or just have no interest in. Some of them are quite lengthy and I haven't read more than one or two posts in them. Still, this is a huge forum with a lot of members. I'd hate to see what the other dude would think of Stormfront if he thinks this forum is "racial".


He didn't say racist though, I don't think that's what he meant either. I think he meant race is brought up a lot, and it kind of is. Then again society in general in most countries is obviously obsessed with race, so it's not too surprising.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

I really want to get into Basketball. Great fun, exercise and social interaction, and I'm good at it. I want to dunk so badly too, but I can only grab rim at this point...


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

nba street vol 2


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Dude, golf. The tallest, whitest sport there is.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Try swimming out, it's the only 'sport' hobby I have that I actually enjoy and I'm a tall white guy. 

Mind you, meeting people by swimming is kind of difficult if you aren't in a group or some psuedo-cult nonsense. 

Aside from that, go for Lacrosse and be a real man.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It took me a little while to think of some white sports. Hmm... Water Polo, Golf, Fox hunting, Yacht racing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Darts


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Basketball is the answer to everything.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Basketball or Hockey, just because those are the only worthy sports.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Chess.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

Dude just play basketball. You don't have to be good at everything, if you can post up your in good shape, if you can shoot your in good shape, if you have handles your in good shape, if you can defend your in good shape. You don't have to do all of these things, just do one of them well. I suggest pick posting up cuz its an easy way to score in the game, then as a secondary skill that you can be practicing and not have to be good at right away, pick ballhandling. You don't have to be breaking ankles, you just have to be good enough to handle the ball once in a while. Watch videos if your not good at this stuff, and watch some basketball games here and there to help build your iq of the game. The season is over right now, but it will be back in about a month, or you could just watch old games on youtube. defense is easy(for me at least), just stay in front of your man, simple. Basketball is your best bet.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

^^^^^^^
Listen to the above poster.


----------

